# SMTP : pb avec Mail uniquement, que faire !?



## Yama (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour aux vieux de la vieille du forum....
bon.
j'ai un probl&#232;me pour envoyer certain mails via smtp.

Ma config : un MacBook Pro sous X.4.10
j'utilise Mail

Quelques soit l'endrois o&#249; j'essaye d'utiliser certain de mes comptes mails le serveur SMTP me dit d'essayer avec un autre FTP.

Le probl&#232;me c'est que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; tout &#233;puis&#233; et j'ai bien lu les forums pour voir si...

Donc en vrac.

&#8212; Mon FAI principal (chez moi) est Free : j'ai d&#233;bloqu&#233; le smtp

&#8212; mais je me connecte un peu partout

&#8212; J'ai plusieurs comptes
- deux chez Online (qui marche sans probl&#232;me en envois et reception POP / SMTP
- trois chez Celeonet (qui marche en reception POP mai pas en envois SMTP)
- un compte .Mac qui marche en reception et envois

&#8212; j'ai retaper mille fois mes mots de passe : &#231;a marche pas 

&#8212; j'ai installer les mails recalcitrants sur Thunderbird ! &#231;a marche !
=>le probl&#232;me vient donc de Mail (et pas de Celeonet ce que j'ai pens&#233; au d&#233;but, puisque seul les smtp de celeonet ne fonctionnaient pas)

&#8212; j'ai r&#233;par&#233; le trousseau d'acc&#232;s et &#231;a ne fais rien

&#8212; j'ai un symt&#244;me bizarre : je dois toujours retaper mes mots de passe : c'est d'ailleurs insupportable

&#8212; Mon compte . Mac synchronie tout entre deux ordis.

&#8212; j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; mes firewall et j'ai m&#234;me fonctionn&#233; sans pour si &#231;a venait de l&#224; : nada.

&#8212; en virant les pref de mal et en repartant &#224; zero le smtp m'est toujours refus&#233;

bref ! je ne sais plus quoi faire ! c'est l'horreur.
je me suis acharn&#233; sur Celeonet qui n'y &#233;tait pour rien du tout.
que faire !


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2007)

Si tu a d&#233;bloqu&#233; le port 25 et si tu as param&#233;tr&#233; ce m&#234;me port 25 dans les r&#233;glages de tes comptes, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne marche pas.
Au pire, utilise le SMTP de Free. Tu peux envoyer des messages de tous tes comptes sur un m&#234;me SMTP.


----------



## Yama (22 Août 2007)

je viens de vide la cache, reparer les autorisations... rien

Thunderbird marche, mail non... bizarre

&#231;a ne meva pas, j'ai un nom de domaine expr&#232;s pour pas m'mbetter avec le smtp et puis je bouge tous le temps. &#231;a ne me va pas...


----------



## Yama (22 Août 2007)

J'ai du nouveau :

j'ai test&#233; la configuration de Mail dans une autre session, et.... &#231;a ne marche pas !
donc mail me refuse le smtp de celeonet....

c'est bizarre quand m&#234;me ?


----------



## Yama (22 Août 2007)

je viens de param&#233;trer un gmail pour voir et &#231;a marche..... pourquoi les smtp de celeonet ont reus&#233;... ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2007)

Non, rien


----------



## Yama (22 Août 2007)

si tu m'avais lu : tu aurais vu que les autres serveurs SMTP marchent sauf celui de celeonet, et que je suis chez free et que en plus je pr&#233;cise que j'ai d&#233;bloqu&#233; le port 25. mais bon, merci quand m&#234;me.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

A tous les coups c'est une affaire de mauvais r&#233;glage smtp

1- Avec Mail, &#224; part quelques services tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis ( genre gmail)  dans mail il faut mettre le smtp du FAI de l'endroit o&#249; on se connecte

2-donc  tu dis que tu " bouges" tu dois avoir une serie de smtp correspondants aux FAI des lieux o&#249; tu es

3- Ensuite il y a les r&#233;glages fins du smtp
port  SSL et proc&#233;dure d'authenthification


A titre d'exemple que mets tu exactement quand tu es chez toi?
smtp port et r&#233;glages fins

edit
beaucoup de FAI n'autorisent plus l'utilisation de leur smtp pour plus de quelques comptes en simultan&#233; ( tous webmails , chez eux ou pas)
chez free c'est genre 5  en simultan&#233;


----------



## Yama (23 Août 2007)

1- bah justement &#231;a marche avec Gmail

2- bin en m&#234;me temps c'est un peu &#224; l'oppos&#233; d'un smtp perso avec une authentfication 

3- j'zi d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a avec le support technique de celeonet.
bon en gros
c'est mon mail cycloptera

pop.cycloptera.com
login : mail@cycloptera.com (je l'appelle mail pour l'exemple)
mot de passe

smtp.cycloptera.com
login : mail@cycloptera.com (je l'appelle mail pour l'exemple)
mot de passe

port 25 ou 2505 (donn&#233; par Celeonet)
pas de ssl (mais j'ai quand m&#234;me essay&#233; avec)

j'ai fait mille tests comme &#231;a d&#233;j&#224;
mais bon peut-&#234;tre c'est devant mes yeux.
j'ai m&#234;me fait viser &#224; Celeonet ma config par capture d'&#233;cran.

je suis vraiment perdu

et puis les m&#234;mes r&#233;glages marchent sous thunderbird !!!! je crois pas que c'est un pb de config.
on dirait un pb de mail. sans que je sache d'o&#249; &#231;a vient.
en m&#234;me temps comme je l'ai dit sur une session os x vi&#232;rge mail foire aussi. donc &#231;a vient pas de ma config en particuler. (je suppose)


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

tu n'as pas compris
gmail ca marche pr&#233;cisement parce que ca passe jamais par un smtp de FAI

Tu mentionnes plusieurs fois smtp celeonet

et moi je lis que ton FAI c'est free
c'est donc le smtp free &#224; mettre
( pour les pop ordinaires genre celeonet)

et avec des r&#233;glages particuliers
smtp.free.fr
port 25 
SSL d&#233;coch&#233;
authentification aucune

et si tu te connectes ailleurs  que chez free  mettre le smtp FAI du lieu de la connexion
( avec les r&#233;glages fins exig&#233;s par cette connexion l&#224;, tr&#232;s variables d'un FAI &#224; l'autre)

C'est marrant j'ai comme l'impression d'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de me r&#233;peter moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2007)

Je lui ai donn&#233; le lien vers la page celeonet hier soir avec la pr&#233;cision pour le port 2505 et les conseils pour les r&#233;glages pour les gens venant d'Orange, Belgacom et free. Il a pr&#233;cis&#233; qu'il l'avait d&#233;j&#224; d'o&#249; l'&#233;dition du post 


PS : Yama tu as un mp


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu n'as pas compris
> [/COLOR]



j'ai tr&#232;s bien compris
je ne VEUX pas utiliser un serveur smtp en fonction du lieux o&#249; je suis.

j'ai achet&#233; un nom de domaine et un mail perso expr&#232;s pour avoir un smtp authentifi&#233; ind&#233;pendant du lieu o&#249; j'envois mes mails. &#231;a me saoule de configuer &#231;a en permanence.

c'est ce que je me tue &#224; expliquer d&#232;s le d&#233;but...

---

sinon on m'a donner une supe astuce pour transformer le mac en serveur smtp lui m&#234;me.
j'ai juste pas encore eu le temps de m'y mettre


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

le truc dingue c'est que &#231;a marche nulle part sur Mail de MacOS X. (au boulot et chez mes parents, nada)
fournisseurs d'cc&#232;s internet diff&#233;rent. pfff
ALors que &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien sous thunderbird.

- j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un compte de test 
si certain veulent bien me filer un coup de main.

le mail s'appelle :
test@cycloptera.com

pop.cycloptera.com
login : test@cycloptera.com
pass : essais

smtp.cycloptera.com
authentification activ&#233;e
port 25 ou 2505 (selon votre fournisseur d'acc&#232;s : attention &#224; Orange)
login : test@cycloptera.com
pass : essais

pour moi &#231;a marche sous thunderbird
&#231;a ne marche pas sous Mail

pouvez vous me confirmer &#231;a.
&#231;a me donnera des &#233;l&#233;ments pour rentrer en mati&#232;re avec Celeonet


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

Yama a dit:


> je ne VEUX pas utiliser un serveur smtp en fonction du lieux o&#249; je suis.


ca on ne pouvait pas le savoir


> 'ai achet&#233; un nom de domaine et un mail perso expr&#232;s pour avoir un smtp authentifi&#233; ind&#233;pendant du lieu o&#249; j'envois mes mails. &#231;a me saoule de configuer &#231;a en permanence.


ca on le ne le savait pas non plus


> c'est ce que je me tue &#224; expliquer d&#232;s le d&#233;but...


Ah bon et tu dis ca o&#249;, au d&#233;but  ?

Au fur et &#224; mesure que le fil se d&#233;roule on d&#233;couvre des infos
( c'est mieux que rien)

--------------
concernant le smtp authentifi&#233; -li&#233; au domaine
c'est &#224; ton vendeur de te donner les infos techniques necessaires au serveur qui g&#232;re
( port , crit&#232;res d'authentification)


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

Type de compte : IMAP et ça marche


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

ok autant pour moi, je ne l'ai pas dit
Veux tu bien m'excuser....?
d&#233;cidment je suis trop nerveux en ce moment, d&#233;sol&#233; je suis dans une p&#233;riode de rush &#233;norme et je suis un peu &#224; bout alors les pb d'informatique c'est un peu la goutte.... enfin bon, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

ou avoir ton serveur 
ou passer par postfix

ou faire simple : tout centraliser via gmail


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

Je me répète : ça marche


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Type de compte : IMAP et ça marche



super ! je viens de tester aussi
fantastique.

mais on est d'accord il y a pas besoin d'authentification en IMAP pour l'envoi.


et en pop / smtp authentifié ça ne marche pas
histoire que je fasse une réponse intelligente à Celeonet


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

Oui, c'est exactement &#231;a  En pop : le mot de passe est syst&#233;matiquement refus&#233; quel que soit le port. En imap : en port 25 ou 2505 &#231;a passe sans soucis


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

et comment expliquer que &#231;a passe sous thunerbird et pas sous mail
&#231;a peux &#234;tre quoi la logique


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

Ça marche en Pop avec le serveur smtp d'orange.


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

ouais &#231;a je sais, &#231;a marche avec Free aussi le pb c'est que c'est penible puisque je change de conection presque 5 fois dans la semaine et que c'est - a chaque fois- une autre config... alors t'imagine comme &#231;a devient p&#233;nible


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

Je précise pour les gens qui n'auraient pas suivi l'affaire... Cela dit je ne vois pas bien ce qui peut faire que ça passe avec Thunderbird et pas avec Mail :rateau:


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

bah moi non plus... mais c'est la seule conclusion &#224; laquelle j'arrive pour l moment...

je suis passer par plein de phase.
d'abord je suis un eu rentr&#233; dans le lard &#224; Celeonet car je pensais &#224; une panne de serveur SMTP
ensuite je me suis excus&#233; car comme &#231;a marchait sur ThundeBird je me suis dit que le pb venait de ma propre onfiguration
et puis maintenant que tout le monde me dit qu'avec Mail &#231;a marche pas j'ai l'impression que le SMTP de celeonet acc&#232;pte pas "la fa&#231;on de faire" de mail...
voila

c'est sp&#233;cial.. tout &#231;a... &#231;a me sort par la t&#234;te ce probl&#232;me


----------



## Yama (25 Août 2007)

Personne à des soucis avec Celeonet ?


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2007)

Yama a dit:


> [...]
>  J'ai plusieurs comptes
> [...]
> - un compte .Mac qui marche en reception et envois



Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas celui de ce compte. C'est possible.

Au passage, je confirme : marche avec Thunderbird mais pas avec Mail.

Ah, au fait : salut vieille branche. 

À+


----------



## Yama (26 Août 2007)

salut Bilbo.... &#231;a fait n bail. 
&#231;a marche en IMAP je vai fonctionner comme &#231;a je pense.


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2007)

Yama a dit:


> &#231;a marche en IMAP je vai fonctionner comme &#231;a je pense.



Comme tu voudras.  Essaie quand m&#234;me avec smtp.mac.com &#224; l'occasion, &#231;a peut toujours servir.

&#192;+


----------

